
Chinese teens shying away from WeChat - hos234
https://www.scmp.com/tech/apps-social/article/3024156/chinese-teens-are-shying-away-posting-about-their-lives-wechat
======
antmanler
so which apps do teens use?

~~~
yorwba
From the article:

> China’s so-called Generation Z are instead migrating to other social media
> apps less popular with older adults, such as Douyin, the short-video app, or
> ironically, QQ, the grandaddy of messaging apps that was conceived
> originally for the personal computer era but has undergone a reincarnation
> of sorts to become a popular messaging tool for adolescents.

